# Solved: uninstall a program on a Mac



## WhizMomof4

My daughter installed BitTorrent onto her sister's mac and now has moved away for 8 months and we want to take BitTorrent off because it will not allow us to shut down the Mac.
I am very familiar with Windows operating systems but where do I go on the Mac to uninstall software?


----------



## Headrush

I assume you are talking about the actually Bittorrent client from this site http://www.bittorrent.com/?

If so, go into /Applications and delete the Bittorrent application.

Then in Finder you need to go into ~/Library (~ is your home directory, you have to use the Go To Folder option in the menubar to get there in OS X 10.7) and look for a Bittorrent folder there also, delete that.

Then go to System Preferences -> Users & Groups and select the Login Items tab. If there is a Bittorrent related entry there delete it also. (select and hit minus button)

I don't use that specific bittorrent client, but if something pops up when you log in next time relating to Bittorrent, they probably snuck in a launch script also. Just post back and we'll take care of that.


----------



## WhizMomof4

Hi, Headrush
I'm sorry, but I don't know where to go to find /Applications . . .
The Mac is running OS 10.6.8, and by clicking on close Bittorrent a dozen times and then walking away two days ago in frustration, it did finally close the application so today I could shut the computer down.
But I still would like to take Bittorrent off, so more detailed instructions on how to find /Applications would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Headrush

/Applications is a root level folder on the startup hard drive.

If your hard drive icon is on the desktop, double click to open it and you'll see the folder.

If your hard drive icon is NOT displayed on the desktop, click the Finder icon in Dock at the bottom of the screen.
(Blue smiley faced icon)
This will open a Finder window and on the left side you should see your hard drive listed.
Click it and you should see the Applications folder on the right side of that window somewhere.


----------



## WhizMomof4

Hi, Headrush
Thank you for the instructions. I found applications, found the bittorrent icon, selected it and pressed delete. Is that all I have to do? Not uninstall like in Windows?
There was nothing in the library, nor in My accounts where I did find "Login Options". I didn't find Users and groups under System Preferences.
Is that all I need to do now? If so, thank you for your help.


----------



## Headrush

WhizMomof4 said:


> Hi, Headrush
> Thank you for the instructions. I found applications, found the bittorrent icon, selected it and pressed delete. Is that all I have to do? Not uninstall like in Windows?
> There was nothing in the library, nor in My accounts where I did find "Login Options". I didn't find Users and groups under System Preferences.
> Is that all I need to do now? If so, thank you for your help.


On OS X 10.6 it's not called Users & Groups, but it will be something like that, aka Accounts (can't remember right now)

No there is not a system wide uninstall like on Windows.
(Most programs are generally self contained and just deleting from /Applications is enough)

I can't speak for that specific application (BitTorrent) if that is all.
If when you restart you see anything related to it trying to run, post back. Other than that you probably are good.


----------



## WhizMomof4

Thank you, Headrush.
I am marking this thread solved and not expecting anything to come up again. I appreciate your help.:up:


----------

